# Is my rat a retard ? Filling its water tank



## psixar (Jun 28, 2008)

Well basically i didn't knew what I had to get my rat to drink water from. I put water in a bathlike bowl but every time the little idiot drinks from it he fills it with the wood shavings his cage is covered. It is actually pretty funny because he gets them in his hands and carries them to the bowl. But that way if I dont see him he'll be the whole day without water.
What should I do? :?


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey now, tone down that title. Some people take offense. 

Try a water bottle designed for small animals. something along the lines of....

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754660


----------



## psixar (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey I know that rats are like people...not everybody are smart :mrgreen:
I have a bottle but why is he doing this ?
It doesnt seem right


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

He is probably just trying to 'bury' his water(the hoarding instincts at work). That can be prevented with a bottle.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

My boys do this with anything in a bowl. 'course when it's liquid it results in a bowl full of soggy paper. Ick.


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

I agree to ditch the bowl all together and have him drink out of the bottle only. Is it that you don't think that he'll drink out of a bottle?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

psixar said:


> Hey I know that rats are like people...not everybody are smart :mrgreen:
> I have a bottle but why is he doing this ?
> It doesnt seem right



I believe you made your point in the first two posts
(you kinda had that one coming)


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

A1APassion said:


> psixar said:
> 
> 
> > Hey I know that rats are like people...not everybody are smart :mrgreen:
> ...



LOL!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

keep to topic please. let's not question the intelligence of anyone on the forum or being discussed by their parent/owner on the forum... 


as to the water bowl issue. as others have said before me that is hiis hoarding instincts kcking in. fun to watch but not great for the water source. you'll need to use a water bottle for small animals. if he is having issue figuring this out get a bit of honey and smear just bit on the nozzle. he'll lick off the honey and learn that he can get water from there at the same time. rats are pretty smart (even the slower ones...) he'll catch on fairly fast.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I use large bowls for some of my crew...if the lip is too short its too easy to put things in . Have you ever seen a rat put things on top of their food in the bowl? Its just inherent instincts. If he has a waterbottle as well, how is he without water if he "buries" the bowl?


----------



## radlations (May 24, 2008)

Use the bottle dude. Its much better.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I had to use a bowl for the water when I first got my rats as they chewed a hole in 4 water bottles as soon as a new one was put in... until I used a plastic bird feeder to put the water bottle into so they couldn't chew it . They also put their bedding in the bowl every 2 seconds, had to keep changing it loads


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

This title made me laugh, but yeah, it's probably better to be a *little* more politically correct on the forum.

Have you tried floating frozen veggies in the water bowl as a treat? I've read about ratties who like to go fishing for peas in hot weather. :lol:

As for giving water, a bottle's the way to go. If you have a wire cage (I'm assuming you do), you can hang the bottle on the outside, with just the nozzle sticking in. No more chewing. 

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## Einstein (Jun 10, 2008)

It is possible for animals to have mental disabilities but it doesnt mean we love them any less. I have dog that is really bad but that is what makes her cute. All the silly stuff she does! I think your rat filling the water bowl with wood is funny! I would be cracking up not so much worried. They are animals and like people they do stupid things!


----------

